# A couple of Christmas Breakfast Fatties w/ Q-view...



## adiochiro3 (Dec 25, 2011)

Made 2 Christmas fatties: one for the office and one for the family.

The office version was a new twist to me: the filling was pancakes, sliced apples, black berries, cream cheese, brown sugar, and cinnamon.








The second was stuffed with pancakes and scrambled eggs with onions which were crammed into a fattie piston and extruded onto the sausage platform:







I smoked them with hickory to an IT of 165*.







To warm them, I sliced them and quickly heated them on my CI skillet.  







The pancake/apple/berry/creamcheese fattie was served open-faced on an English muffin; it was fantastic!  I will definitely be making that one again!  The egg-stuffed one I served with freshly baked biscuits and apple sauce.  Also a huge hit.

Sure makes pre-preparing breakfast a snap!  Love it!

Merry, Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## bownutrob (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds Wonderful,,,, hope to try soon.....


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 26, 2011)

Both sound good but the one with fruit and berries sounds AMAZING!!! Would you change anything if you made it again or is it good the way it is? I'm definitely going to try one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Both sound good but the one with fruit and berries sounds AMAZING!!! Would you change anything if you made it again or is it good the way it is? I'm definitely going to try one.


I agree, I would have never thought of that combo!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 26, 2011)

Great looking fatties and this is why the breakfast fattie is the most popular.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 26, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Both sound good but the one with fruit and berries sounds AMAZING!!! Would you change anything if you made it again or is it good the way it is? I'm definitely going to try one.




Teez,

I would add _*more *_berries; otherwise, that puppy was perfect!  Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## reloadmike78 (Dec 27, 2011)

Man that fruit one looks KILLER!! I gotta try that bad boy......now I just have to wait for better fruit 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Don't get very good produce in Western Nebraska this time of year


----------



## harleysmoker (Dec 27, 2011)

Man sounds great, gonna have to try it,,,


----------



## sprky (Dec 28, 2011)

Never have made a fatty yet, its on my to do list and yours sound wonderful.


----------



## nukeproof (Dec 29, 2011)

This looks awesome and I like the open-faced English muffin idea!


----------

